# how long to wait? (columnaris)



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have two rummynose tetras in a hospital tank. They both had signs of columnaris, so after much reading online, I opted to treat them with a lowered water temperature and salt. Within two days all of the white patches were gone, and within another couple of days any remaining signs of roughness or patchiness on their scales was gone. They've been swimming around, eating normally the whole time.

It has now been one week since I moved them into the hospital tank and began treatment (and three days since all symptoms disappeared). I plugged the heater back in yesterday and did a 75% water change without salt. I plan to do another big water change without salt tomorrow.

For those of you who have treated columnaris successfully (and particularly if you used the same process I did with salt and cooler water), how long should I wait after symptoms disappear before moving them back with the rest of their buddies? (none of whom have shown any signs of illness, btw) I'm wondering if I should perhaps wait for a couple of days after the temperature gets back to what it is in the main tank.


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Haven't treated columnaris using this protocol, but would suggest getting the temperature up and holding them for a 1-2 weeks to ensure the infection has cleared. Are you sure it was Columnaris and not fungus? Also, I would check the "organic" load of main tank. If it was Columnaris it would be good to sort out the root cause. As I'm sure you've come across in your reading, water quality and in particular a large amount of suspended solids/particulate matter is often a trigger.


----------

